

Intel Lowers Sales Outlook for Third Quarter on Weak Demand for Chips - SlipperySlope
http://allthingsd.com/20120907/intel-lowers-sales-outlook-for-third-quarter-on-weak-demand-for-chips/

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"Intel says its customers are reducing their inventory, which, in English,
means they’re buying fewer chips because they haven’t used up the ones they
had already bought in the prior quarters. That’s because they’re not selling
as many PCs or servers. Indeed, consumers who are in the market for a new PC
will be holding back on their purchases until Windows 8 is released, but that
market is already sputtering anyway, in no small part because Apple’s iPad
continues to batter notebooks sales."

Up to now in mobile, Intel has been utterly crushed by ARM licensees.
Microsoft's bet-the-company approach to Windows 8 unification with mobile and
ARM has not been helpful to Intel.

How long will it take for Intel to field design-winning chips for mobile? Will
it be 2012 starting with Microsoft Surface & Motorola, or much later if at
all?

~~~
mtgx
Doubt it. They essentially don't have anything that competitive with ARM until
the 14 nm Airmont late 2014, or 2015 if delays happen. That's also the year 64
bit ARM chips will appear though, and I think ARM will benefit from a lot of
hype that year. A lot of chip companies will be trying to attack Intel in the
server space with those chips, including Nvidia.

